# what is the WORST movie of all time



## Memos (Apr 23, 2008)

whether its a high profile hollywood flop or a masterpiece that you absolutely cant stand, what move did you hate, which one sent you to sleep or just caused you to leave the cinema in disgust?


----------



## -joey- (Apr 23, 2008)

'Sci-Fighter' - The epitome of shite delivering absolutely no plot and pretentiously over the top acting with no variation in fight choreography what so ever.

The sort of film which numbs the mind on single viewing but within a group, quickly turns into a hilarious drink infused piss-take.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Stupids* - A 1996 comedy starring Tom Arnold.  Worst movie I ever saw.  The humor was retarded.  The entire movie was a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 23, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *The Stupids* - A 1996 comedy starring Tom Arnold.  Worst movie I ever saw.  The humor was retarded.  The entire movie was a steaming pile of crap.



It wasn't _that_ bad...

I don't really have an opinion on worst movie ever, though there are movies I've seen that don't really reach the "entertaining" level.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dirty Dancing: Havanna Nights

I went with the family to a Drive-In Movie to see a double feature with it and the Girl Next Door.

The promise of Elisha Cuthbert is the only thing that kept me from killing myself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2008)

Probably still *Plan Nine From Outer Space*. But there are some more recent entries, Gili, Glitter, Catwoman and some others come to mind.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2008)

cloverfield


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

Waterworld starring kevin coster.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 23, 2008)

G, it rolls every black movie cliche into one unintentionally hilarious package. I laughed for 2 hours and it was only 90 minutes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> cloverfield



Wow you haven't seen many movies have you?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 24, 2008)

Epic Movie. 5 minutes in was all I could take of this piece of shit movie


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh jeez, seriously, the most worst movies that I've saw are from this year, Jumper and 10,000 BC.


----------



## martryn (Apr 24, 2008)

I walked out of the theater during Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 24, 2008)

Epic movie...meet the spartan...etc.

and paris hilton.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 24, 2008)

Fahrenheit 911.

As if being a shitty paranoid propaganda film wasn't enough, now every time I mention an awesome example of anti-censorship literature by the name of Fahrenheit 451 morons ask me, "oh, is that like Fahrenheit 911?  I love that movie!"  No, you piece of shit, 451 is actually interesting, always relevant and tasteful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2008)

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation - I don't think they wrote a script. 

Devil Child666 - oh my damn

Bite Me - It was porn with CGI bugs killing people or turning women into lesbians 

Death Race 2000 - Its funny until you remember its a real movie. 

Fantasm = Doncha wanna?


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

The Wickerman (or basically any Nic Cage movie just caus hes such a bad actor the movie sucks because of him)
Corky Romano
Juno and Lost in Translation (just because of how overhyped they were)
That Taxi movie with Queen Latifa (sp) and that douchebag from snl
spiderman 3. pure garbage
10000 BC was last the really shitty movie i saw

all i can think of at the moment


----------



## martryn (Apr 24, 2008)

> Juno and Lost in Translation (just because of how overhyped they were)



Just because something is over-hyped doesn't make it a bad movie.  Take Fellowship of the Ring, for example.  Probably the best in the trilogy, if I had to pick.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

martryn said:


> Just because something is over-hyped doesn't make it a bad movie.  Take Fellowship of the Ring, for example.  Probably the best in the trilogy, if I had to pick.



yea but both those movies were lousy

one more to add
Heavens Gate. the movie that effectively ruined north american mainstream cinema


----------



## martryn (Apr 24, 2008)

> yea but both those movies were lousy



I disagree.  Lost in Translation is a great movie.  It really doesn't have a plot, and is more about characterization and development of a relationship, and if you watch the movie knowing these things, the movie itself is really quite beautiful.  

And Juno was cleverly funny.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

martryn said:


> I disagree.  Lost in Translation is a great movie.  It really doesn't have a plot, and is more about characterization and development of a relationship, and if you watch the movie knowing these things, the movie itself is really quite beautiful.
> 
> And Juno was cleverly funny.



lost in translation was highly overrated and stupid. the characters were two dimensional only really showing loneliness and boredom. i couldnt relate to them at all. they were sad or bored, drinking alone or in their room alone. granted theyre lonely but why should i give a shit? ppl i talk to about the movie go on about its subtlety. i dont lack subtlety i just couldnt connect with characters who lack depth.
this movie is a perfect example of whats wrong with hollywood. some director throws together a film filled with longs stares, and short conversations and the collective of viewers think its deep and pass it as genius. Pleez.
i could go on but theres really no point. i see it one way, you another. maybe i'll watch it again oneday and change my mind, and vise-versa.


dont get me started on juno.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 24, 2008)

Starship troopers 2 or Shark attack 3: Megalodon


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 24, 2008)

House of the dead ....


----------



## illusion (Apr 24, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> House of the dead ....



End of discussion! If you've watched (atleast a little of) this movie, you'd also have no doubt about what's the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> lost in translation was highly overrated and stupid. the characters were two dimensional only really showing loneliness and boredom. i couldnt relate to them at all. they were sad or bored, drinking alone or in their room alone. granted theyre lonely but why should i give a shit? ppl i talk to about the movie go on about its subtlety. i dont lack subtlety i just couldnt connect with characters who lack depth.
> this movie is a perfect example of whats wrong with hollywood. some director throws together a film filled with longs stares, and short conversations and the collective of viewers think its deep and pass it as genius. Pleez.
> i could go on but theres really no point. i see it one way, you another. maybe i'll watch it again oneday and change my mind, and vise-versa.
> 
> ...



I think we have another case of "Its popular so I don't like it."


----------



## Seany (Apr 24, 2008)

Starship Troopers 2.
Street Fighter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

ive seen plenty of movies trust me, ive pretty much seen ever d grade horror movie made, but they have an excuse the cost a few thousand to make and are meant to suck, whats cloverfields excuse - its like a glorfied version of blair witch project which is almost as bad 
-but i will say there will be blood deserves an honorable mention, 2 hours and 40 mins later i was still wondering wtf is the point of this movie


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

Cabin Fever. No one can deny how horrible that shit was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2008)

Still Austin Powers: Gold Member for me.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 24, 2008)

Catwoman + Fantastic 4 Movies


----------



## Jimin (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, Anchorman was one of the few movies i just gave up on


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think we have another case of "Its popular so I don't like it."



more of a case of ppl going into the movie already thinking it was genius.

shit like this and hotel rowanda are what is wrong with n.a. cinema.

i like plenty of popular movies, i just thought the movie was lousy. the mojority of ppl i talked to about the film couldnt give me a good reason as to why it was good, much less great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> Juno and Lost in Translation (just because of how overhyped they were)



Because being overhyped means they deserve the title of "worst movie ever made."

It would be stupid to pick a movie that actually fails on every level for "worst movie ever" I guess.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2008)

All the Harry Potter movies


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Cabin Fever. No one can deny how horrible that shit was.


 Pancakes! 
^^One of the most random scenes ever.

Anyways, it may not have been a good movie, but it isn't the worst.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

*BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN*


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Because being overhyped means they deserve the title of "worst movie ever made."
> 
> It would be stupid to pick a movie that actually fails on every level for "worst movie ever" I guess.



i see it more as overall effect. sure kung pow or catwoman stunk, but no one really gave a shit. for me a movie that was bad and hailed as brilliant deserves the title.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 24, 2008)

That fucking Lindsay Lohan movie about the radio show. I can't even remember the name of it but it was a failure. No wonder it was at the cheapies.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

The Loin King 3
The Little Mermaid 2
Pokahunters 2
All Pokemon movies
The Fox and the Hound 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> The Loin King 3
> The Little Mermaid 2
> Pokahunters 2
> All Pokemon movies
> The Fox and the Hound 2



theres a lion king *3*?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 24, 2008)

lol LionKing3?! ignore sentry, his a deluded liverpool fan.......


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 24, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> The Loin King 3
> The Little Mermaid 2
> Pokahunters 2
> All Pokemon movies
> The Fox and the Hound 2



Mewtwo pokemon movie was good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> i see it more as overall effect. sure kung pow or catwoman stunk, but no one really gave a shit. for me a movie that was bad and hailed as brilliant deserves the title.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think we have another case of "Its popular so I don't like it."



Cardboard hit it right on the head then.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Cardboard hit it right on the head then.



still misunderstanding. the movie is bad because it makes ppl think that it is genius. ppl went in already viewing it as a masterpiece. whats worst is ppl start thinking that its a brilliant film, and start to see other films like it as brilliant. only they never really judged the movie for themselves. they went with ebert, or someother reviewer's view and never actually took the time to view it for themselves, partly out of fear of being deemed insensitive or a moron. same story as hotel rowanda (another hollywood movie that was isnt very good)

also it just come down to tastes. i prefer movies with depth, character structure, and interesting characters that i am able to relate to. not this crap passed of by a lousy director riding on her fathers coattail (one need look no further then her movie on Marie Antoinette to see that she is utterly incompetent).

i dont hate popular movies because i dislike this one. i hate this one because it was lousy and its negative impact on cinema (granted it wasnt nearly as bad as heavens gate).

btw i loved there will be blood


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol LionKing3?! ignore sentry, his a deluded liverpool fan.......



lol there is a lion king 3 for real 

shaolin blood mission  lol that movie was so bad

bad acting, bad choreographic you name it


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 24, 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooo many! I would say Batman and Robin as while as Spiderman 3.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 24, 2008)

Thode crappy straight to dvd sequels that disney releases, the only noes I think are decent are lion king 2 and cinderella 3 and one of the segments of cinderella for the devleopment of one of the stepsisters. Plus, kronl's new groove which was actually pretty funny.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> still misunderstanding. the movie is bad because it makes ppl think that it is genius. ppl went in already viewing it as a masterpiece. whats worst is ppl start thinking that its a brilliant film, and start to see other films like it as brilliant. only they never really judged the movie for themselves. they went with ebert, or someother reviewer's view and never actually took the time to view it for themselves, partly out of fear of being deemed insensitive or a moron. same story as hotel rowanda (another hollywood movie that was isnt very good)



Or maybe they really thought the movie was great on it's own merits.
You say its a matter of taste, yet you seem unwilling to accept the people who like these movies tastes. You are saying that they are 'forced' to like it because everyone else does, that they are just conforming.

Cardboard still has hit it firmly on the head.


----------



## Chillax (Apr 24, 2008)

i can think of many that are worse, but i really resented "house of flying daggers". i mention this only cuz the critics who reviewed it stated it was great and my family thought so as well... baffleing


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Or maybe they really thought the movie was great on it's own merits.
> You say its a matter of taste, yet you seem unwilling to accept the people who like these movies tastes. You are saying that they are 'forced' to like it because everyone else does, that they are just conforming.
> 
> Cardboard still has hit it firmly on the head.



they arnt forced but its one thing to like a movie for yourself and another to like it because of somene else. 
pleez the mojority of american movie goers are idiots. they want xplosions and blood, and hot babes. when they see a movie like this they dont want to be seen as ignorant so its hailed as a masterpiece.

ask 8/10 viewers who saw this movie and liked it and theyll give you a retarded reason as to why.

why did you like it?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Toys 
Bulworth 
Blair Witch Project


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> they arnt forced but its one thing to like a movie for yourself and another to like it because of somene else.
> pleez the mojority of american movie goers are idiots. they want xplosions and blood, and hot babes. when they see a movie like this they dont want to be seen as ignorant so its hailed as a masterpiece.
> 
> ask 8/10 viewers who saw this movie and liked it and theyll give you a retarded reason as to why.
> ...



Listen, it's fine to not like "Lost in Translation." But you seem to lump it in with the likes of "Manos:Hands of Fate" purely because other people like it.

In other words, you appear to be saying it's the worst movie ever just to get attention. Which it appears to have worked >_>. Either that, or you want to show how long your dick is by saying how much smarter your taste in movies are. And what better way than dissing a highly rated art-house film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> still misunderstanding. the movie is bad because it makes ppl think that it is genius. ppl went in already viewing it as a masterpiece. whats worst is ppl start thinking that its a brilliant film, and start to see other films like it as brilliant. only they never really judged the movie for themselves. they went with ebert, or someother reviewer's view and never actually took the time to view it for themselves, partly out of fear of being deemed insensitive or a moron. same story as hotel rowanda (another hollywood movie that was isnt very good)
> 
> also it just come down to tastes. i prefer movies with depth, character structure, and interesting characters that i am able to relate to. not this crap passed of by a lousy director riding on her fathers coattail (one need look no further then her movie on Marie Antoinette to see that she is utterly incompetent).
> 
> ...



Yeah keep on digging that hole dude. You just don't have a leg to stand on. 
Worst movie ever doesn't mean most over hyped or worst movie of the past year...it means worst ever. So that means in movie history...also it means worst. If there's anything redeemable about it, its probably not the worse.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> they arnt forced but its one thing to like a movie for yourself and another to like it because of somene else.
> pleez the mojority of american movie goers are idiots. they want xplosions and blood, and hot babes. when they see a movie like this they dont want to be seen as ignorant so its hailed as a masterpiece.
> 
> ask 8/10 viewers who saw this movie and liked it and theyll give you a retarded reason as to why.
> ...



In their eyes, such a movie may be a masterpiece. This does not coincide with your views on what is a masterpiece, but that does not mean you can dismiss those who have different tastes as you as ignorant. Doing so is ignorant, thus also making you hypocritical.

What did I think of it? If you are refering to Lost In Translation, then I have not actually seen it. You may say then, that my views are now irrelevent. But I am not defending the movie, I am defending the people who you are so ignorantly dismissing from your high horse.

Most American, or any movie goers for that matter, more often than not wish to just enjoy a movie, to be entertained, and couldn't give a shit about it being meaningful or having depth and whatnot. I personally enjoy both, I can hail say, Schindler's List as a masterpiece, whilst also doing the same for Rambo.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Listen, it's fine to not like "Lost in Translation." But you seem to lump it in with the likes of "Manos:Hands of Fate" purely because other people like it.
> 
> In other words, you appear to be saying it's the worst movie ever just to get attention. Which it appears to have worked >_>. Either that, or you want to show how long your dick is by saying how much smarter your taste in movies are. And what better way than dissing a highly rated art-house film.



lol. its one of worst for what it did, certainly in recent years. i see no overly redeeming qualities in the movie. 
highly rated doesnt mean shit but by no means do i mean to say that it is as bad as other movies that people have posted, as an actual movie. just the outside effect as ive outlined in other posts.





> Yeah keep on digging that hole dude. You just don't have a leg to stand on.
> Worst movie ever doesn't mean most over hyped or worst movie of the past year...it means worst ever. So that means in movie history...also it means worst. If there's anything redeemable about it, its probably not the worse.



worst can mean many things. doesnt necessarily mean all out shitty film. im saying its one of worst for its effect outside of the movie. youll see i also had a list of down-right shitty movies with it.

if it makes you feel better. 
Worst Critically Acclaimed Movie: Lost in Translation
Worst Movie: Corky Romano


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> In their eyes, such a movie may be a masterpiece. This does not coincide with your views on what is a masterpiece, but that does not mean you can dismiss those who have different tastes as you as ignorant. Doing so is ignorant, thus also making you hypocritical.



im going by what ive heard from other people on the movie. they talk about an intricate love story between 2 like persons. what about it is stimulating? how do you relate? etc. If its nothing to do with this, if theres another factor that made them like it, thats what i want to know.

i dont mind if ppl liked the movie or saw it in a different way than me. what bothers me is ppl having already made up their mind that the movie was going to be brilliant before they walked into the theatre.



> What did I think of it? If you are refering to Lost In Translation, then I have not actually seen it. You may say then, that my views are now irrelevent. But I am not defending the movie, I am defending the people who you are so ignorantly dismissing from your high horse.



your views are irrelevent.

but actually im sorry that i came across as a dick, and i understand what youre saying. however i have yet to find what, exactly makes this movie so great.
i recommend seeing it. watch it with an open mind and see what you think.



> Most American, or any movie goers for that matter, more often than not wish to just enjoy a movie, to be entertained, and couldn't give a shit about it being meaningful or having depth and whatnot. I personally enjoy both, I can hail say, Schindler's List as a masterpiece, whilst also doing the same for Rambo.



i love both too. however they are 2 different movies aiming at 2 different goals. they are both great in their fields. but thats the problem. lost in translation doesnt stand out it its field. it has lack luster characters, a negative portrayal of asians, a plot that moves incredibly slow, and the list goes on. nothing i can see in the movie (other peoples comments are appreciated as to what im missing) warrents the success it has had. compared to other films in the genre it is weak and, well, boring. yet it gets oscars thrown at it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> lol. its one of worst for what it did, certainly in recent years. i see no overly redeeming qualities in the movie.
> *highly rated doesnt mean shit* but by no means do i mean to say that it is as bad as other movies that people have posted, as an actual movie. just the outside effect as ive outlined in other posts.



Ughh. Not only did you not get what I was saying, but...



			
				SSJKrillin said:
			
		

> Juno and Lost in Translation (just because of how overhyped they were)



If highly rated doesn't mean shit, then why did you believe the hype in the first place leading to you call the movie the worse movie of all time, because it didn't live up to said hype that you apparently don't care about.

That was one long run-on sentence. >_>


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 24, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Epic Movie. 5 minutes in was all I could take of this piece of shit movie




OMG, this is mine too! I went to the cinema to see it and couldn't believe I'd wasted 7 pounds on that crap! It's not even a decent length movie. Awful, just awful


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Ughh. Not only did you not get what I was saying, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to a movie goer, highly rated *shouldnt* mean shit. aside from helping you decide where to spend your money, high rating affect you before you enter a movie. you no longer see it with an open mind or as critically.


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 24, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> they arnt forced but its one thing to like a movie for yourself and another to like it because of somene else.
> pleez the mojority of american movie goers are idiots. they want xplosions and blood, and hot babes. when they see a movie like this they dont want to be seen as ignorant so its hailed as a masterpiece.
> 
> ask 8/10 viewers who saw this movie and liked it and theyll give you a retarded reason as to why.
> ...


----------



## Farmer With Shotgun (Apr 24, 2008)

Superbad was super bad


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I'm glad we got that all sorted out. (refering to mine and ssjkrillin's argument).

As for me, I can't really think of what, in my opinion, is the worst movie ever, though some I hate are:

Charlie's Angels (both)
Dead Or Alive
Captivity (absolutely horrible horror, worst movie of 2007 IMO)
Fantastic 4

only more recent ones come to mind at the moment, I'll get back when I think of some older ones.


----------



## martryn (Apr 25, 2008)

I think Fantastic 4 stayed pretty true to the comic, and in that regard I enjoyed the movie a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## schon (Apr 25, 2008)

No one has mentioned anything that comes into the same realm as Gymkata.  You may have realized by the name that it involves gymnastics and martial arts.

Terribly cliched and incomprehensible plot.
Overzealous use of the fog machine.  

And a scene where the hero is chased into the center of town by what I can only describe as serf-like russian-esque zombies, and what does he find?  

He finds a stone "bench like" object which he proceeds to use as a pommel-horse for about 5 minutes, kicking all the zombies. Even though they have long threshing like farm implements.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mkl9rtttog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> to a movie goer, highly rated *shouldnt* mean shit. aside from helping you decide where to spend your money, high rating affect you before you enter a movie. you no longer see it with an open mind or as critically.



Then why did you listen to the praise in the first place?

And this still doesn't explain why you designated "Lost in Translation" as the worst movie of all time just because of the high praise it got.

Other than you being petty.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2008)

My vote goes for "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians"

..and yeah it's really a movie xD

Source


----------



## martryn (Apr 25, 2008)

> My vote goes for "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians"



That can't be one of the worst.  It's association with MST3K brings it out of the rubble.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 25, 2008)

One Word.

Eragon.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> *BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN*



you have my sympathy for having to sit through that


----------



## illusion (Apr 25, 2008)

schon said:


> No one has mentioned anything that comes into the same realm as Gymkata.  You may have realized by the name that it involves gymnastics and martial arts.
> 
> Terribly cliched and incomprehensible plot.
> Overzealous use of the fog machine.
> ...



Holy shit! I remember watching that when I was little! I actually liked it, back then.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

wow gymkata looks pretty gay


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Bend it like beckham
Goal
Arsenal FC the movie


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Bend it like beckham
> Goal
> Arsenal FC the movie



yep, those all sound gay


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 25, 2008)

Eragon was a horrible movie. I didn't even want to watch it but my friend made me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm kind of shocked to see Super bad on the list too.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2008)

Catwoman and Hulk.


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

Epic Movie was pretty damn bad, but the worst of all time?

I would say any Uwe Boll movie is close to that mark.

We are talking bad bad, not cult bad right?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Epic Movie was pretty damn bad, but the worst of all time?
> 
> I would say any Uwe Boll movie is close to that mark.
> 
> We are talking bad bad, not cult bad right?



epic movie redeemed itself with the unrated version


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ah another awful movie I just remembered.  *Going Overboard* starring Adam Sandler.  That movie was horrible, especially for an Adam Sandler one.  The humor was plain crap.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 25, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> cloverfield



son of a-..... ill have to say Harry potter. honestly, im just not a fan of the series at all.


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> epic movie redeemed itself with the unrated version



If you could get through the first five minutes.

After an hour I was done. Date Movie I lasted only half that time.

Those writers should be shot.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> If you could get through the first five minutes.
> 
> After an hour I was done. Date Movie I lasted only half that time.
> 
> Those writers should be shot.



never saw date movie


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2008)

Of the ones I've watched?

Lost in Translation. Boring an overrated beyond belief. I probably have seen worst, but because Lost in Translation was lauded by so many critics, it always comes to mind first.

Any of the films by popstars like Glitter, Crossroads, and the Justin Guarini and Kelly Clarksone come to mind, although I've never watched them.

There are quite a few crappy Hong Kong films like the Twins Effect. I'll admit I watched the second one and laughed hard because it was so bad, so its a hilariously bad film I guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2008)

Halo said:


> Of the ones I've watched?
> 
> Lost in Translation. Boring an overrated beyond belief. I probably have seen worst, but because Lost in Translation was lauded by so many critics, it always comes to mind first.
> 
> ...



Maybe you didn't read anything before this, but a movie being overrated doesn't make it the worst ever. Neither does critics loving it and you not liking it.


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you didn't read anything before this, but a movie being overrated doesn't make it the worst ever. Neither does critics loving it and you not liking it.


Well it IS one of the worst film in my eyes. I believe I can feel a film is both overrated and terrible at the same time. Also:


memos159 said:


> whether its a high profile hollywood flop or *a masterpiece that you absolutely cant stand*, *what move did you hate, which one sent you sleep *or just caused you to leave the cinema in disgust?


Those were the following questions that the OP posed and how I feel about the film.

Worst is very subjective, what is worst to one person could be great to another.

Edit: Just skimmed the previous pages... I'm not going to start a lengthy debate to defend my position.

Edit 2: Can't believe no one mentioned Battlefield Earth yet, that was bashed so badly years ago.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 27, 2008)

Halo said:


> Well it IS one of the worst film in my eyes. I believe I can feel a film is both overrated and terrible at the same time. Also:
> Those were the following questions that the OP posed and how I feel about the film.
> 
> Worst is very subjective, what is worst to one person could be great to another.
> ...



I just pretended that movie never exsisted, just like scientology


----------



## Podman (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't Have a specific movie that is the worst but I have a list :

   - Any Tyler Perry Movie
   - Halloween 4-Rob Zombie Remake
   - The Marine
   - Any Rob Zombie Movie actually
   - Broke Back Mountain
   - Passion of the Christ
   - Bewitched
   - The Highschool Musical Movies
   - Most all Chick Flics ( with certain exeptions like Ms. Congeniality )
   - Most all Jessica Alba Movies
   - Fight Club
   - Never Back Down
   - Any American Port of a Japanese "Vengeful Spirit" movie after the first Ring Film
   - Epic and Date Movie
   - The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2008)

House of the Dead or Leprechaun in the Hood.


----------



## Mellie (Apr 27, 2008)

i have to say BloodRayne, just awful


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 27, 2008)

Dark Harvest (It's good if you haven't heard of it  )



My friends came over to my house to watch a movie from blockbuster. We watched Dark Harvest last because the cover looked awesome. The scarecrow on the cover doesn't even come in the movie. The special effects are horrible(The main character gets a vision which is just putting purple swirls around his head, and, btw has nothing to do with the movie).

It's a low budget piece of crap, and heed my words, do not see this movie unless you just want to laugh at the horrible acting setting and storyline.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2008)

Meet The Spartans


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> I don't Have a specific movie that is the worst but I have a list :
> 
> - Any Tyler Perry Movie
> - Halloween 4-Rob Zombie Remake
> ...



What the fuck


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2008)

@ Podman's list.  I just saw that you had Bewitched...that truly was a piece of crap.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2008)

You guys do realize that it didn't say near worst, it said worst. So if there's one movie worst than a movie you've said, even in your mind, you've lost the contest. I can't pick one, but I can name some that tie...but you guys are just yelling out popular titles you think are overrated. What are you retarded, does the word worst not register.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mortal Kombat: Annihilation - I don't think they wrote a script.
> 
> Devil Child666 - oh my damn
> 
> ...



omfg dude. worst means one movie. jesus wtf. if there's one movie worst than a movie you've said, even in your mind, you've lost the contest. you cant have, like, 5.

stfu and get the sand out of your vag.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> @ Podman's list.  I just saw that you had Bewitched...that truly was a piece of crap.



I like what Stewie did in family guy after he saw bewitched


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2008)

Battefield Earth, ugh what a trainwreck


----------



## chrisp (Apr 28, 2008)

The Elefant Man.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

The Protector.  that was the biggest piece of garbage that i have ever seen


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't remember the worst movie I've seen. It must have been THAT bad to make me forget... Maybe most of Van Damme's movies... (Dude's a failure as an actor, but he's go nuts so much IRL that he's full of lulz when he speaks in TV shows. His brain left him)


----------



## Emery (Apr 28, 2008)

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation was definitely the worst ever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> - Any *American Port* of a Japanese "Vengeful Spirit" movie after the first Ring Film



Port, I forgot we were talking about video games...


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> @ Podman's list.  I just saw that you had Bewitched...that truly was a piece of crap.



Any movie starring will "i'm not funny" ferrell in is a piece of crap.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Any movie with will "i'm not funny" ferrell in is a piece of crap.



Not true The Austin Powers series kicks ass


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Not true The Austin Powers series kicks ass



Your right,i'm gonna correct my statement.


----------



## crabman (Apr 28, 2008)

James Bond: Die another day. 

I'm still pissed off about how bad that movie was. Like holy crap that was SOOOOO BAD, Pierce was bad, Halley Barry was out of place, awful story, terrible special effects. Worst Bond movie EVER. 

Luckily they made it up with Casino Royale, which was a really good movie.

Pulse was also a pretty awful movie, being the only movie I had ever walked out of. 

Would've walked out of Die another day but it's BOND!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2008)

Emery said:


> Mortal Kombat: Annihilation was definitely the worst ever.



Yeah that I can side with.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 28, 2008)

Meet the Spartans. I still can't believe I payed for that piece of shit. And The Order of the Phoenix. Those are the only two movies I've ever had the urge to walk out of.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 28, 2008)

The Wicker Man remake with Nic Cage was terrible. Just so bad, I almost walked out. Also, forgetting Sarah Marshall sucks; don't go see it. Also, almost all horror remakes are trash. It's practically a rule. There are exceptions, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's a quick trick...before you name a movie that you didn't like for an asinine reason. Go to Rottentomatoes.com and check the reviews. Chances are its not worst of *all time* which is what the fucking thread title says.


----------



## Halo (Apr 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here's a quick trick...before you name a movie that you didn't like for an asinine reason. Go to Rottentomatoes.com and check the reviews. Chances are its not worst of *all time* which is what the fucking thread title says.


Don't take this the wrong way CTK, but these are also the questions asked by the OP himself:


memos159 said:


> whether its a high profile hollywood flop *or a masterpiece* that *you* absolutely cant stand, what move did *you* hate, which one sent *you* to sleep or just caused *you* to leave the cinema in disgust?


The OP was asking for OUR opinions on what WE felt were the worst films of all time. Even if someone lists a highly popular film or a critically acclaimed one, they still have the right to their opinions. Its fine if you disagree with some of their choices, but there is no need to insinuate that people are "retarded" or they cannot comprehend the thread. The OP acknowledges himself that "masterpieces" can be included.

Back on topic, I just remembered a film that I absolutely hate more than any others. While it has historical significance for its impact on society and its reflection of Civil War nostalgia, I definitely rank Birth of the Nation as the worst film ever. The annoying part is I've rewatched that film a few times.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2008)

Halo said:


> Don't take this the wrong way CTK, but these are also the questions asked by the OP himself:
> The OP was asking for OUR opinions on what WE felt were the worst films of all time. Even if someone lists a highly popular film or a critically acclaimed one, they still have the right to their opinions. Its fine if you disagree with some of their choices, but there is no need to insinuate that people are "retarded" or they cannot comprehend the thread. The OP acknowledges himself that "masterpieces" can be included.
> 
> Back on topic, I just remembered a film that I absolutely hate more than any others. While it has historical significance for its impact on society and its reflection of Civil War nostalgia, I definitely rank Birth of the Nation as the worst film ever. The annoying part is I've rewatched that film a few times.



Well the thread title is bullshit then, it should be what's the worst movie you've ever seen. Which considering the amount of bad movies these people seem to have seen, it isn't a lot to go around here.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Shark attack 3: Megalodon..movie was fail. But, it did have "that" quote.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2008)

The last Scary Movie was too stupid for my tastes.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 30, 2008)

Manos hands of fate... i saw it on MST3000 and i can see why imdb raited it as one of the worst movies of all time. Also i found cookies fortune to be physically painful to sit through.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Not true The Austin Powers series kicks ass



Ferrill only had a small role, but pretty much all of his other movies sucked ass

Blades of Glory was so f'ing gay, then the basketball one he did really hit the nail on fail


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 1, 2008)

Everyone knows that the offical WORST FILM is 'Plan 9 From Outer Space' by Ed Wood! 

But for a more modern idea I'd say... The Brown Bunny :rofl
(nah, I liked it really! xD)


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> Everyone knows that the offical WORST FILM is 'Plan 9 From Outer Space' by Ed Wood!
> 
> But for a more modern idea I'd say... The Brown Bunny :rofl
> (nah, I liked it really! xD)



trust me theres worse


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 1, 2008)

lol, me and my friends could only make it halfway through munich before we all had a group consensus to turn it off.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

Jerry Mcguire with Tom Cruise, I wanted to shoot my Girlfriend, or shold I say ex girlfriend for making me see that god awful piece of shit


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 2, 2008)

Sean Connery said:
			
		

> trust me theres worse


Please don't tell me about them  

x3

I was just thinking that probably High School Musical should be somewhere on 'the List'?  I suppose it's not really a film, though...


----------



## Naruto Sensei (May 2, 2008)

Epic Movie, Date Movie, You Got Served


----------



## Sean Connery (May 2, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> Please don't tell me about them
> 
> x3
> 
> I was just thinking that probably High School Musical should be somewhere on 'the List'?  I suppose it's not really a film, though...



tht movie was just about as gay as Justin and Kelly


----------



## korican04 (May 2, 2008)

"Street Fighter" was pretty bad.
"The pest" I walked out of. 
I fell asleep during Titanic...woke up and everyone was dead.


----------



## ShadowMoon (May 2, 2008)

Mortal Kombat II and Starship Troopers 2.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 2, 2008)

*Alone in the Dark*

Uwe Boll...
At least he didn't get his hands on the Metal Gear Movie.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Epic Movie.... Didn't even bother to finish it...


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2008)

The little Marios Bros. thing. I hate when people make game-based movies and fuck them up.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2008)

I would add "Highlander II: The Quickening" to the list, but we all know that movie doesn't exist.


----------



## Memos (May 3, 2008)

i actually didnt mind Highlander II, probably because i was about 12 at the time and didnt know what a good movie was.

then 2 years later i watched the whole godfather trilogy and my movie education began,lol


----------



## Ecclaed (May 4, 2008)

Bloodrayne, Gigli, and similar tragedies I couldn't even watch them more than halfway. 

10,000 BC I lost interest after 15 minutes. I usually try to stay halfway, but I just couldn't.

Of all time: MONSTER A-GO-GO 

There is no monster.

.....


----------



## Sean Connery (May 4, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Bloodrayne, Gigli, and similar tragedies I couldn't even watch them more than halfway.
> 
> 10,000 BC I lost interest after 15 minutes. I usually try to stay halfway, but I just couldn't.
> 
> ...



I heard 10,000 bc sucked balls


----------



## Levithian (May 4, 2008)

*Water World, battlefield earth and Revenge of the nerds.*


----------



## Sean Connery (May 4, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Water World, battlefield earth and Revenge of the nerds.*



now that's a little low bashing revenge of the nerds, that was a pretty funny movie, number 2 was even funnier


----------



## Solid Snake (May 4, 2008)

Imo, 10,000BC tried too hard to become another 300 (particularly how they offed the bad guy). Wasn't that much character development in there either because there were too many silent scenes. I guess it was decent if you look at it as a whole, but for me it was meh.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 4, 2008)

10,000 tried to go for the win with flashy special effects


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 4, 2008)

Epic Movie, Date Movie and the other Movie franchises except Scary Movie 1&2...those were classics.


----------



## lavi69 (May 4, 2008)

i heart huckabees nothing worse in the world


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2008)

*Tideland*

I decide to list this movie, though it's not a techinally disaster, it's simply a disgusting and vile film. I understand what Terry Gilliam was trying to do here, but I don't see why he had to go so far as Jeliza-Rose playing with her dead father's stomach because she found the escaping gas funny, just to show childhood innocence. Or snuggling up to the taxidermed body of the deceased father for bedtime. And this is just a taste of what goes on in this movie.

What made it worse was the introduction on the dvd. Fuck you Terry Gilliam, just because I hate your movie doesn't mean I don't understand it. Stop being a pretentious ass.


----------



## brighadyl (May 4, 2008)

Battlefield Earth, Highlander 2, Kung Pow-Legend of the Fist, The Royal Tenenbaums, and the all-time worst of them all, Manos - The Hands of Fate.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 5, 2008)

There is way to many to pick just one. For me, it would be a movie I don't even remember the name of and could only sit through for about 20 minutes before I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Jerry McGuire

that was 2.5hrs of god awful crap, I never forgave my GF for making me go see that with her


----------



## Gritz (May 6, 2008)

Batman and Robin.  Nuff said there.

The Star Wars Prequels were all style and no substance.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

yeah Brad pitt and George Clooney both sucked as batman


----------



## Gritz (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> yeah Brad pitt and George Clooney both sucked as batman



Brad Pitt was never a Batman.

Before Christian Bale saved us, we had Michael Keaton(Boring), Val Kilmer(He came the closest to doing good), and George Cloony(Not even close.  I doubt he was trying).


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2008)

Gritz said:


> Batman and Robin.  Nuff said there.
> 
> The Star Wars Prequels were all style and no substance.



Outdated style.

Come on George: your team is able to make some of the best CGI around.Y et you make a dream sequence that looked like it came from the 70's(Episode III).


----------



## Gritz (May 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Outdated style.
> 
> Come on George: your team is able to make some of the best CGI around.Y et you make a dream sequence that looked like it came from the 70's(Episode III).



CGI should be used to enhance a scene.  NOT DROWN A FILM IN IT.  That asshole was bragging that they did not make one Clone outfit.  He was happy that he was using CGI as a crutch.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Gritz said:


> Brad Pitt was never a Batman.
> 
> Before Christian Bale saved us, we had Michael Keaton(Boring), Val Kilmer(He came the closest to doing good), and George Cloony(Not even close.  I doubt he was trying).



I tend to get him mixed up with val kilmer


----------



## Maycara (May 7, 2008)

*Napoleon Dynamite*

Why god, why did it ever have to be made? And why does my GF have to like it so so much? 

Movie sucks so bad....


----------



## batanga (May 7, 2008)

I'd say Troll 2 but it's such a funny movie it doesn't deserve to be called worst movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> *Napoleon Dynamite*
> 
> Why god, why did it ever have to be made? And why does my GF have to like it so so much?
> 
> Movie sucks so bad....



exactly, I don't see what was  funny about it, I watched 5 mins of it on comedy central and ended up loking for something else to watch


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 7, 2008)

Worst movie of all the time, I think the title still belongs to *Plan Nine from Outer Space* talk about bad movies, though it can tie with *Showgirls* but geez, there are others that should have never been made:

-Robot Monster
-Santa Claus conquers the Martians
-Catwoman
-Howard The Duck
-Alone in the Dark
-Batma & Robin, the one with George Clooney
-Heaven's Gate
-Sextette
-Battlefield Earth, it was just a pain to see this movie >>
-All Harry Potter movies
-Swept Away, we were swept away due to the major crappiness of this movie
-Gigli
-Glitter
-Dirty Love
-Meet The Spartans


----------



## batanga (May 7, 2008)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> Worst movie of all the time, I think the title still belongs to *Plan Nine from Outer Space*



It's a classic, an awesome movie.


----------



## Da Ultimate Truth (May 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Mortal Kombat: Annihilation - I don't think they wrote a script. *
> 
> Devil Child666 - oh my damn
> 
> ...



LOL! LOL! THat was too damn true. But seriously: 
Leprechaun in the Hood- So many damn contradictions and overacting. The movie budget was less than an underprivedged schools budget.

Biker Boys- was it me or did Megan Good ruin the whole movie with her lopsided ass lips and no acting "acting".

Catwoman- If Halle Berry wasnt in it....

And the Worst of all. LADIES AND GENTLEMEEENNN!

From Justin to Kelly- No comment


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Da Ultimate Truth said:


> LOL! LOL! THat was too damn true. But seriously:
> Leprechaun in the Hood- So many damn contradictions and overacting. The movie budget was less than an underprivedged schools budget.
> 
> Biker Boys- was it me or did Megan Good ruin the whole movie with her lopsided ass lips and no acting "acting".
> ...



catwoman suck regardless, hell check this out
click


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> *Napoleon Dynamite*
> 
> Why god, why did it ever have to be made? And why does my GF have to like it so so much?
> 
> Movie sucks so bad....



fuck off that movie is great


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite sucked ass hard


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

Da Ultimate Truth said:


> LOL! LOL! THat was too damn true. But seriously:
> Leprechaun in the Hood- So many damn contradictions and overacting. The movie budget was less than an underprivedged schools budget.
> 
> Biker Boys- was it me or did Megan Good ruin the whole movie with her lopsided ass lips and no acting "acting".
> ...



I am serious, I think that they might have written something, but it was three incomplete scripts and then they took them compiled them and then cut out the parts that could have made it make sense.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Justin and Kelly probally would of been a good one for MST3K


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

I actually used to watch movies with friends and make fun of them like Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually used to watch movies with friends and make fun of them like Mystery Science Theater 3000.



I know a few people who do that with porn also


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I can't do that with porn--far too strange.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 8, 2008)

seed of chucky


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I can't do that with porn--far too strange.



it's pretty funy


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 8, 2008)

I'd like to add E.T. to 'the list'.

Saw it recently and extremley overrated, tacky, corny & American


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2008)

The passion.


----------



## batanga (May 8, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The passion.


*resists the urge to post the passion yakety sax vid*


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

AVP2. Anything with Paris Hilton, or horrific CGI effects.


----------



## Maycara (May 8, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> exactly, I don't see what was  funny about it, I watched 5 mins of it on comedy central and ended up loking for something else to watch


I didn't laugh once...



Grrblt said:


> fuck off that movie is great


No, no it is not. I have a wide sense of humour, i've even laughed at crappy movies like Epic Movie, and Date Movie. But Napoleon Dynamite I did not, its not funny at all what so ever.



Sean Connery said:


> Napoleon Dynamite sucked ass hard



QFT


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> No, no it is not. I have a wide sense of humour, i've even laughed at crappy movies like Epic Movie, and Date Movie. But Napoleon Dynamite I did not, its not funny at all what so ever.


Your humor may be wide but it is obviously also pretty bad.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Your humor may be wide but it is obviously also pretty bad.



you just have bad taste, that movie was so boring, it made me fall asleep, but hey it's a great cure for insomnia


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you just have bad taste, that movie was so boring, it made me fall asleep, but hey it's a great cure for insomnia



Good thing most don't agree with you.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Good thing most don't agree with you.



Napolea Dynamite was the worst film ever made


----------



## Maycara (May 8, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Your humor may be wide but it is obviously also pretty bad.



Okay..? resorting to insults huh? I didn't even do that. And your a mod...tsk tsk


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Okay..? resorting to insults huh? I didn't even do that.


You admit to laughing to bad movies and also say you don't laugh to funny movies. That makes your humor bad.



> And your a mod...tsk tsk


Wrong.


----------



## Maycara (May 8, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> You admit to laughing to bad movies and also say you don't laugh to funny movies. That makes your humor bad.



Very subjective. Your opinion is that it is a funny movie. I laughed at Date Movie, and Epic Movie, because they were just SNL skits pretty much, no story, hence why it is a bad movie. But they had funny parts. Nap Dyn had no funny parts. As a stand alone "Story" it was good, but it wasn't just a story it was advertise as a comedy, and is known as a comedy, and that movie is not a comedy. If the movie was just a slice of life type movie I would of enjoyed it. But it was meant to be a COMEDY, and it was not....



> Wrong.



Indeed I was wrong, as your sig says, hard to tell with how your name is colored.....


----------



## brighadyl (May 8, 2008)

And I have another one, although this might make some people mad...The last "Pirates of the Caribbean" movie. I absolutely hated this movie. It was like they threw the script in the air, waited for it to land, assembled the pages randomly and took it from there.  And if that didn't even make any sense, they just made up something on the spot.  

I remember seeing the review on Askaninja.com.  He can give you a far better idea of how awful this movie was a lot better than I can.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

brighadyl said:


> And I have another one, although this might make some people mad...The last "Pirates of the Caribbean" movie. I absolutely hated this movie. It was like they threw the script in the air, waited for it to land, assembled the pages randomly and took it from there.  And if that didn't even make any sense, they just made up something on the spot.
> 
> I remember seeing the review on Askaninja.com.  He can give you a far better idea of how awful this movie was a lot better than I can.



me and my dad went to see the last pirates movie and god it sucked, hell my dad fell asleep half way thru it


----------



## The BloodShed Blade Ninja (May 8, 2008)

THE WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIME WOULD HAVE TO BE "HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL" 1 and 2


P.S. did you know that there making a 3!!!!!!! and its gonna be in theaters!!!!!


----------



## mahiyain (May 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mortal Kombat: Annihilation - I don't think they wrote a script.



Must agree with this one.
Claymation dragons >.<


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

The BloodShed Blade Ninja said:


> THE WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIME WOULD HAVE TO BE "HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL" 1 and 2
> 
> 
> P.S. did you know that there making a 3!!!!!!! and its gonna be in theaters!!!!!



of all that is evil, how could they make another


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2008)

i'd say the second matrix


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Psh, you fools don't know what the true meaning of THE WORST MOVIE of all time. I'll give you 5......

1) Bloody Murder
2) Slashed Dreams
3) Terror Toons
4) Fist of Fear, Touch of Death

and Worst of all....

5) Star Wars Holiday Special.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> and Worst of all....
> 
> *5) Star Wars Holiday Special.*



It's not a movie though.


----------



## Koi (Aug 17, 2008)

All the Saw flicks.

Oh and AVP.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's not a movie though.



I consider a 2 hour special that isn't a pilot for a series to be accountable as a movie. Just like the Charlie Brown Christmas Special...


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Aug 17, 2008)

The Happening


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

At the moment 

Star Wars Clone Wars


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> At the moment
> 
> Star Wars Clone Wars



Have you seen the Holiday Special?


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 17, 2008)

The Dark Knight

Street Fighter movie.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 17, 2008)

Garfield A Tail of Two Kitties

Doesn't get much worse than this folks


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you seen the Holiday Special?



Vonocourt just said it's not a movie


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we're all going to be hating on the Dragon ball movie when it comes out.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 17, 2008)

Kazzam LOL


----------



## Kai (Aug 17, 2008)

Garfield gets Real or Meet the Spartans. Don't know what was going on when people made these.


----------



## Felt (Aug 17, 2008)

The Spice Girls movie


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 17, 2008)

Koi said:


> *All the Saw flicks.
> *
> Oh and AVP.



You beat me to it - but they really should be mentioned again.  I was just listening mostly - reading a book while they were on.  



MartialHorror said:


> Psh, you fools don't know what the true meaning of THE WORST MOVIE of all time. I'll give you 5......
> 
> 1) Bloody Murder
> 2) Slashed Dreams
> ...




Only saw clips of this little gem.  Wow!  That was just painful.  

My vote - Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  Excellent read - horrible, horrible, movie.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 17, 2008)

Death Note the movie


----------



## Sesha (Aug 17, 2008)

Just to namedrop: _Plan Nine from Outer Space_, Turkish Star Wars, that film with Paris Hilton (not _House of Wax_, but the other, most recent one, though HoW was pretty terrible as well), _Meet the Spartans_, and nearly every Eli Roth movie. 

Of course, there's a whole lot more.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 17, 2008)

Catwoman
House of the Dead
Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 17, 2008)

Shark Tale
A pile of crap computer generated pixles that use star power to draw people in.

The Covenant
It was a matrix rip-off with all of their "the power" talk. What worse was that I actually drag my friends and their *families* to see this piece of shit.

Epice movie
It's not the worst movie ever but it is the worst movie of it's genre.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 17, 2008)

_Though it's been said, all the Saw flicks._


----------



## Seany (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably the Golden Compass. It was the only movie that i wanted to walk out of when it was playing. 

Sooo shitty.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Vonocourt just said it's not a movie



Lies! Anyway, why does everyone hate the "Saw" movies so much.....


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2008)

what? the SAW movies were GREAT. how are they the worst movies >_<. Still haven't seen the 4th one yet. Hostel 2 was somewhat bad.

Batman and robin, ONE OF THE WORST MOVIES EVER.

AvP was pretty good. But thats because I like aliens and predators. So of course I would enjoy it.

Bad movies..... none that I've seen this year. I've seen some good movies this year. Iron Man, Incredible Hulk, Hancock, The Dark Knight, Tomb of the Dragon EMperor, the "least good" out of those would be the dragon emperor, I'd give it a n 8.9. 

The Evil Dead was pretty bad. I watched it this morning in HD on MONSTERS HD. It was pretty bad, Don't know why people liked it. THIS movie was much better IMO:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl03m53RlX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Starship troopers 2 or *Shark attack 3: Megalodon*



that movie had some "incredibly realistic" effects wouldn't you agree . I think The Dark Knight was a victim of overhype. people were like " ITS THE BEST MOVIE OF THE YEARS LOLZ" and stuff, it was definitely the best movie I saw this year, but it was overhyped at least a little bit.,


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

"Evil Dead" basically played up its B-movie status but somehow made it to be kind of scary....all the Evil Dead Movies are technically bad...but that's part of their charm.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 17, 2008)

just look rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Farih (Aug 17, 2008)

Hostel 2 was ridiculous.  The one movie I honestly could not watch til the end.  The lack of plot, there was no suspense, WAY too much nudity even for a bad 'horror' film...just...ughh...

..and of course the High School Musical films.  They're not bad for kid flics, but how overhyped they get just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Hostel 2 had little nudity....compared to the first Hostel.

I thought H2 was too much like a rehash of the first film, but still thought it was okay...


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2008)

1. Godzilla
2. The Pallbearer
3. Scary Movie 3 to whatever shit they're releasing now. Epic Movie etc.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Anyway, why does everyone hate the "Saw" movies so much.....



Because they're crappy torture porn made slick enough to appease the sadistic masses.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Because they're crappy torture porn made slick enough to appease the sadistic masses.



I dunno. They mainly left things to the imagination. I thought the first one had a cool story..the 2nd was just a slasher. The third was about as clever as it could be. The 4th was just average.

Hostel is basically torture porn.....but Saw? nah.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Hostel is basically torture porn.....but Saw? nah.



You're still watching a movie that's only purpose is to show people dying. There is no attempt at tension, it's just terrible acts with some bullshit about making people value life...uhh, by killing them. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Isn't that like 90% of horror flicks?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Isn't that like 90% of horror flicks?



I added to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Erm, most serial killers have some BS reason, whether its the "All Women are sluts", "I have to kill these kids so they don't lose their catholic purity when they learn about sex" or even "I am chosen by God to do so".

If a killer had an actual good reason to kill someone, then he'd probably be the hero. The killer in "Saw" was written to be both tragic and evil. In "Saw 3", he even says "I hate murderers", making a point he isn't one. Hence, he's in denial about what he really is.

When it comes to what is scary or tension filled, it's like comedy, it's all subjective. One person said "Evil Dead" was bad, while others say it's scary. Even "Jaws" has people claiming it is a crappy movie. 

No attempt at tension though? If you have a certain amount of time to do something or something bad happens, isn't that tension? Most of the first film was two men just trying to figure out how to get out of the damn bathroom.

Most of the other victims were just shown in quick cuts, making it obscure.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> No attempt at tension though? If you have a certain amount of time to do something or something bad happens, isn't that tension? Most of the first film was two men just trying to figure out how to get out of the damn bathroom.
> 
> Most of the other victims were just shown in quick cuts, making it obscure.



To have tension, you need to be invested and care about the the characters. Why give a shit about characters you don't know or like?

I'm pretty sure you've realized I'm not a big fan of horror films, so you can't defend the film by saying it's like all the others.

EDIT:





> When it comes to what is scary or tension filled, it's like comedy, it's all subjective. One person said "Evil Dead" was bad, while others say it's scary. Even "Jaws" has people claiming it is a crappy movie.



Umm what's the point of saying this, obviously it's subjective. You asked why people would not like Saw, and I just said why I didn't like it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, there is nothing wrong about disliking or hating the Saw films. But if you think it's the worst film ever, you haven't seen any slashers or horror films in general(unless your horror movie list comprises of "Exorcist", "Poltergeist", "Jaws", "Jurassic Park", etc)

I was fine with the characters in "Saw". They aren't very good people, but I thought they were pretty relatable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

I never said it was the worst. I just said I hate them.



> Well, there is nothing wrong about disliking or hating the Saw films. But if you think it's the worst film ever, you haven't seen any slashers or horror films in general





> When it comes to what is scary or tension filled, it's like comedy, it's all subjective. One person said "Evil Dead" was bad, while others say it's scary. Even "Jaws" has people claiming it is a crappy movie.



Kinda hypocritical ain't it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe, but if you compare "Saw" to others, a few things aren't subjective at all. If the acting was fine and the camera work was fine, or at least better than other films, then "Saw" would be technically better, even if its not really good......


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe, but if you compare "Saw" to others, a few things aren't subjective at all. If the acting was fine and the camera work was fine, or at least better than other films, then "Saw" would be technically better, even if its not really good......



Well considering how the thread is called "what is the WORST movie of all time," I doubt every member who added a movie to this list have seen every movie ever made. So technical merit don't mean shit.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2008)

I will post a list of movies which i give a rating of 0/10

Santo vs. la invasi?n de los marcianos

Kurotokage

Porcile

Buenas noches, se?or monstruo

Jaws 3

Diapas?n

Police academy 3. Back in training

Elvira, mistress of the dark

Suburban commando

Critters 4

Stop! or my mom will shoot

Look who's talking now

The Beverly Hillbillies

Street fighter

Double dragon

Barb wire

Haonan haonu

Theodore Rex

Striptease

Mortal Kombat Annihilation

Br?cula. Condemor II

Spawn

Spiceworld

Tale of the mummy

I still know what you did last summer

Bichunmoo

Scream 3

S?nger fr?n andra v?ningen

Faust. La venganza est? en la sangre

No somos nadie

Uzak

Apr?s la vie

Fuera de juego

Mil nubes de paz cercan el cielo, amor, jam?s acabar?s de ser amor

Shik

Les Daltons

Out for a kill

Talaye sorgh

Dans le rouge du couchant

SeX

Blueberry. L'exp?rience secr?te

Anacondas. The hunt for the blood orchid

El asombroso mundo de Borjamari y Pocholo

Ouija

F.B.I. Frikis Buscan Incordiar

Exorcist. The beginning

Bee season

The fog

Boogeyman

White noise

Deuce Bigalow. European gigolo

Man-thing

Pulse

Il mio miglior nemico

DOA. Dead or Alive

Isi/Disi. Alto voltaje

Perfect stranger

Oviedo Express

Blood and chocolate

Epic movie

Kudos to the one who knows half about this shit


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Vono: Well, it's not a matter of seeing everything ever made......it's more along the lines that if you think "Saw" is there, you've probably never seen another slasher movie. Of course, I suppose there may be reasons as to why people would hate "Saw" beyond the usual reasons people tend to hate slashers or horror flicks...



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I will post a list of movies which i give a rating of 0/10
> 
> _Santo vs. la invasi?n de los marcianos_
> 
> ...



Italics to movies I've know about but may not have seen. Bolds=movies I've seen.

You hate Jaws 3 more than Jaws 4?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Italics to movies I've know about but may not have seen. Bolds=movies I've seen.
> 
> You hate Jaws 3 more than Jaws 4?



Jaws 4 as referring to Jaws, the revenge??

I didn't have the guts to watch it after the 3rd one

I have Michael Caine in high status and i want to keep it


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah. There's an unofficial "Jaws 5" too ya know.

Comparing Jaws 3 and 4(revenge) is basically like this. Jaws 3 was technically well done, but lacked interest and enthusiasm. Jaws 4 is so incompetant, but feels like a few people were interested in making it good(although they failed)

I've written reviews on both of them, but have yet to post them......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah. There's an unofficial "Jaws 5" too ya know.
> 
> Comparing Jaws 3 and 4(revenge) is basically like this. Jaws 3 was technically well done, but lacked interest and enthusiasm. Jaws 4 is so incompetant, but feels like a few people were interested in making it good(although they failed)
> 
> I've written reviews on both of them, but have yet to post them......



I hate those 3-D shots in Jaws 3. they were made just for the shake of it.

That movie makes me angry


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 18, 2008)

Bad Santa is the worst yet most crappiest movie ever. I hate that Billy Bob Thornton, I always started to hate his crap mouth. That bastard just plain SUX. But the movie SUX even more than himself.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 18, 2008)

Battlefield Earth

Street Fighter

MK Annihilation

Double Dragon

Epic Movie


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 18, 2008)

"Meet the spartans" and "Epic Movie" were the worst pieces of shit I have ever watched, I just wanted to die the first minutes of watching them.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah. *There's an unofficial "Jaws 5" too ya know.
> *
> Comparing Jaws 3 and 4(revenge) is basically like this. Jaws 3 was technically well done, but lacked interest and enthusiasm. Jaws 4 is so incompetant, but feels like a few people were interested in making it good(although they failed)
> 
> I've written reviews on both of them, but have yet to post them......



Deep Blue Sea? the shark were the "alleged sons of jaws", with the mother at the end obviously being, well, the mother. Cannot think of any other movie that would fit that title though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2008)

Nope. Although Deep Blue Sea was kind of cool, if I remember.

In Italy, a film is called "Cruel Jaws",. directed by Bruno Mattei. Its often released as "Jaws 5", and even steals scenes from the Jaws movies.

I just got it in the mail today. WIll watch it either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2008)

The passion, I already knew the ending.


----------



## PeachGummi (Aug 18, 2008)

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The passion, I already knew the ending.



Ugh.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2008)

Colin Firth and Minnie Driver were the only good parts of the movie, but Heather Graham -- honestly she couldn't act in it at all. -_- 
Plus, the movie was so boring.

I've yet to watch most of the movies on Spanish Hoffkage's list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2008)

I SAW JAWS 5: CRUEL JAWS.

Anyway, it would technically be up there with the worst films of all time.........but damn it was some funny shit.

I laughed more than "Superhero Movie" and "Epic Movie" combined.


----------



## April (Aug 19, 2008)

Epic movie.


----------



## Xion (Aug 19, 2008)

Date Movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I SAW JAWS 5: CRUEL JAWS.
> 
> Anyway, it would technically be up there with the worst films of all time.........but damn it was some funny shit.



Ever seen Feeders?


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2008)

Italics said:


> You beat me to it - but they really should be mentioned again.  I was just listening mostly - reading a book while they were on.


Man.. Saw.  Just.. ugh.  I got stuck watching it at a friend's house really early on in the night, and I didn't wanna just leave and not stay and hang out with them or whatever.  But after the movie?  Man.. I was just fucking pissed that I sat through that whole shitty, shitty movie.  There was so much I hated, I can't even begin.  I'm just so glad I didn't pay to see it.

Oh The Hills Have Eyes was another one where I was in pretty much the same situation.  That movie was god-awful.  Maybe even _worse_ than Saw.  But I don't care to watch either one of them again to find out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2008)

Koi said:


> Man.. Saw.  Just.. ugh.  I got stuck watching it at a friend's house really early on in the night, and I didn't wanna just leave and not stay and hang out with them or whatever.  But after the movie?  Man.. I was just fucking pissed that I sat through that whole shitty, shitty movie.  There was so much I hated, I can't even begin.  I'm just so glad I didn't pay to see it.
> 
> Oh The Hills Have Eyes was another one where I was in pretty much the same situation.  That movie was god-awful.  Maybe even _worse_ than Saw.  But I don't care to watch either one of them again to find out.



The acting in Saw was so horrible. ​


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2008)

Feeders? Dont think so......


----------



## martryn (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I get a vote for _Mama Mia!_ please?  I took my future wife to meet my aunt and grandmother and got bullied into seeing it by my best friend who thought it would be funny to go.  Ten minutes into the movie he was looking over at me begging me to forgive him.  I think it's an amazing feat of durability that I made it through the entire thing.  Course, I tried to sleep, but...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 19, 2008)

Starship Troopers 3.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 20, 2008)

Challenge of the Gobots movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Any Sci-fi Channel orginal

But I will come back with a more percise answer later.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmm, has anyone mentioned the Stepford Wives remake? That may qualify, as it was some of the worst plotholes of all time. I mean, are the wives robots or real? The movie changes its mind at one point.

Got my review up for "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws", which also may qualify. Reborn Dropped


----------



## Stalin (Aug 21, 2008)

I just watched saw and liked it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hannah Montana and the shitty concert DVD for 32 fucking dollars.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Fuck Hannah Montana.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Fuck Hannah Montana.



A llama already did. 

I feel sorry for the llama.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

Mosquito... the worst horror movie I've EVER seen... it was so fake... xD I had to laugh...


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

^ Have you seen The Washingtonians?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2008)

I made a controversial movie rental decision.  I rented Starship Troopers 3!  Why is this decision controversial?  Because Starship Troopers 2 is one of the worst movies of all-time.  So why did I rent it?  Train wrecks are always enjoyable.  I expect it to be so bad it's funny.

I'll let you guys know what I think.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2008)

Norbit, with most bad movies I can at least watch a clip and simply criticize it but with Norbit it feels like my ears are bleeding. Eddie Murphy really needs to stop duplicating himself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 22, 2008)

Mortal Kombat Annihilation
Street Fighter
Seed Of Chucky
Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

^ I thought Seed of Chucky was pretty good, but Child's Play was better.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

^ I thought Seed of Chucky was pretty good, but Child's Play was better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2008)

Seed of Chucky seemed like a twisted parody.....I actually was surprised how much I liked it.

Anyway, "Zombie 5: Killing Birds" might be up there. To be fair, part of it was because there are only 2 zombies(who don't really appear until 50 minutes into the movie) and I didn't see any killing birds.

Imagine if they titled "No Country for Old Men" "There will be Blood 2: Killer Women"......just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 22, 2008)

Golden Compass


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no idea why, but I absolutely hated Children of men.

That and The Washingtonians.

The Washingtonians...I thought that it was a part to the Scary Movie/Epic/Date/Disaster/Superhero/Meet The Spartans Series.


----------

